Ask HN: What has been your experience working at a large consulting firm? - stephenitis
======
NeutronBoy
In what respect? I work for a Big 4. YMMV, a lot (depending on the org, your
location, the team you work in, etc). I am not a dev, but work in a role where
I get to use my technical background to help clients get done whatever it is
they need.

\- The hours range between great and terrible (if it's quiet there's a fair
amount of flexibility, if it's busy then you work like a dog).

\- I get to work on a range of clients, doing different things. There's plenty
of scope to try new things if I get sick of whatever I'm doing at that stage.

\- Pay can be good or terrible, depending on what you do and how good you are
at it.

\- I work in a role where I don't have sales targets (thank god), but you can
get pure sales roles as well.

\- The people I have worked with are amazing (internally, client facing can be
a different matter). In 5 years, there's literally only a handful of people I
wouldn't work with again, and some of them are now some of my best friends.
Most people are driven, incredibly smart, and hard-working.

